# 46" 3D TV [150K] - Gaming



## TheMost (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi people.
I have already started a thread 6 months back about buying an 3D HDTV and concluded wise and due to unavoidable circumstances i dropped the plan.
This time everything is in good sound and i am going to get the TV nomatter what ;P .

*Purpose:*

Primary TV in hall + Primary Gaming station + Media playback

Apart from using it as TV,my main idea is to use it as my monitor for gaming(PC).
So my Primary Rig is connected to This TV only.
Planning to use laptop for doing some browsing and microsoft works.


*Budget:*

Anything around 150K

Under 115K preferred.


*What is needed:*

46 ",Full HD,Low input lag.
No need of smart apps,blah.


*Preferred 3D type:*

Passive
I Have not gamed at 3d and have no experience.But planning to buy NVidia 3D plus software. 

*Other preference:*
No specific brand preference.


Once I research for a Tv with low input lag preferable for gaming , It usually ends up with SONY.
I think no other competitor serves TV with low input lags.

I have a thought of getting the KDL-47W850A	

What do you people say ? Can i get a better television than this in my categorie ? Does any other company , any other model provide a better one for my necessities ? 
Also i am so much WORRIED that SONY will be releasing their 2014 edition Tv this spring.
Should i go for this one or wait very patiently for the successor.Is it that worth waiting ? Will the successor implementing so many performance bonus that will make me drool ?

Please help me choose ! 
Thank You.

(Also i am planning to make the package complete by buying a Home theater system [50K] and upgrading my PC)

Please help me Bundle a Home theater with this TV!


----------



## TheMost (Feb 16, 2014)

None ?

I am going to finalize w850 tomorrow.
Any other suggestions ?


----------



## Gollum (Feb 16, 2014)

any TV that has jitter correction is bad for gaming as there will be av sync issues - if you can disable enhancements to make the displayed image show up faster then it will be good.
3D tv's are almost always slow.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 16, 2014)

Gollum said:


> any TV that has jitter correction is bad for gaming as there will be av sync issues - if you can disable enhancements to make the displayed image show up faster then it will be good.
> 3D tv's are almost always slow.



+1...

If you are on the Xbox or PlayStation, the lag will be allowable. But if you plan to game on PC with keyboard and mouse, with multiplayer games, then a good monitor is better.


----------



## TheMost (Feb 16, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> +1...
> 
> If you are on the Xbox or PlayStation, the lag will be allowable. But if you plan to game on PC with keyboard and mouse, with multiplayer games, then a good monitor is better.





Gollum said:


> any TV that has jitter correction is bad for gaming as there will be av sync issues - if you can disable enhancements to make the displayed image show up faster then it will be good.
> 3D tv's are almost always slow.



Anyhow i am going to get a TV.
What is the best TV i can buy if i will be using my PC for media playback and games ?
What is the best bet ?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 16, 2014)

go for non-3D.

Sony has the best picture quality. Far more natural and soothing than LG/Samsung.


----------



## arko1983 (Feb 21, 2014)

TheMost said:


> Anyhow i am going to get a TV.
> What is the best TV i can buy if i will be using my PC for media playback and games ?
> What is the best bet ?



I bought Lg 47la6200 for 82.5k for using as monitor and 3d gaming . 

U can see my setup
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-692.html#post2051881

I can play 3d gaming without nvidia software,if u r interested to how pm me.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 21, 2014)

get LG LA6910 47" around 100k


----------



## TheMost (Feb 28, 2014)

Guys i am really confused 

The shopkeeper Just gave me an offer

55inch w800 for 1,34,000 Rupees.

Should I go for it or pick the 47" w850 for 1,04,000 ?

Or go with LG 6200?


----------



## seamon (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: 46&quot; 3D TV [150K] - Gaming*

I am going for the 42" SONY W850 next month too. I looked at the competitors, the increased gamut of the SONY Triluminous display is superb and far ahead of it's competitors. Passive 3D in this one is amazing too. Avoid Active 3D if you can, they may lead to headaches. I plan on using it with my gaming laptops. Crysis 3 in 3D in FHD(Hope no issues arise due to HDMI cable bottleneck).

- - - Updated - - -

Also only reason I am getting the w850 is due to it's Triluminious display.


----------



## TheMost (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: 46&quot; 3D TV [150K] - Gaming*



seamon said:


> I am going for the 42" SONY W850 next month too. I looked at the competitors, the increased gamut of the SONY Triluminous display is superb and far ahead of it's competitors. Passive 3D in this one is amazing too. Avoid Active 3D if you can, they may lead to headaches. I plan on using it with my gaming laptops. Crysis 3 in 3D in FHD(Hope no issues arise due to HDMI cable bottleneck).
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also only reason I am getting the w850 is due to it's Triluminious display.



Should i convince myself for this offer 
55 inch W800 for 1,34,000

Would the triluminous make huge difference ? Is w850 that much superior ?


----------



## seamon (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: 46&quot; 3D TV [150K] - Gaming*



TheMost said:


> Should i convince myself for this offer
> 55 inch W800 for 1,34,000
> 
> Would the triluminous make huge difference ? Is w850 that much superior ?



Yep the difference is extremely noticeable. The color reproduction of the Triluminos is amazing. w800 should be comparable to HDTVs from other brands but w850 is a class apart.

Why not go for the 46" w950, you'll get PS3 free which you can sell. 

I went from shop to shop to get a comparison of HDTVs and I can tell you this......nothing comes even close to SONY Triluminos.


----------



## TheMost (Feb 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> Yep the difference is extremely noticeable. The color reproduction of the Triluminos is amazing. w800 should be comparable to HDTVs from other brands but w850 is a class apart.
> 
> Why not go for the 46" w950, you'll get PS3 free which you can sell.
> 
> I went from shop to shop to get a comparison of HDTVs and I can tell you this......nothing comes even close to SONY Triluminos.



Thank you for the quick response.
I too watched both in action but had to compare a 55 w800 with a 47 w850.
Defenitely 850 was better ..but i thought it was because of the size .

Just because he gave me an offer , a 1,54,000 rs TV for 1,34,000 i was totally confused ...

950 ? I need passive 3d.
I agree with you that sony's pq beats everything at real test ..


----------



## seamon (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: 46&quot; 3D TV [150K] - Gaming*



TheMost said:


> Thank you for the quick response.
> I too watched both in action but had to compare a 55 w800 with a 47 w850.
> Defenitely 850 was better ..but i thought it was because of the size .
> 
> ...



Oh I didn't know w950 had active 3D, stay away.
Maybe he's just trying to sell you stuff which nobody buys. :-/. It might be a possibility. IMO Go ahead with w850 and don't give way to buyer's regret. Once you buy it, think it's the best, no need to look back.

BTW If Sony is releasing their new set of TVs in say like 2 weeks then it's worth waiting otherwise go for it and don't look back.

- - - Updated - - -

Tell us about your 3D gaming experience. If you face any issues, I found this:

*afriendlyfox.com/2013/02/04/massively-improved-nvidia-3d-vision-on-passive-3dtvs-edid-override/


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 1, 2014)

I have the KDL W55 - 850A , trust me its one of the best LED displays.I bought it during Diwali and had also got a headphone worth Rs 12000  as a freebie. Get it eyes closed.The 3D is amazing too over the active ones I have in another old 46 incher Samsung.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 1, 2014)

how many 3D glasses bundled with Sony W850A ?


----------



## seamon (Mar 1, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> how many 3D glasses bundled with Sony W850A ?



4 passive.

PS:- I wrote that Passive word just because 5 is the least no. of letters one can write in a post and btw this PS note is useless and you just wasted 15 secs reading this as it serves no purpose.


----------



## TheMost (Mar 1, 2014)

Booked 47" w850 and YAMAHA 299

Just confused what Model HDMI i should buy and which company ...
I heard cost makes no sense in HDMI cables as they all are digital signals,,

Can you people suggest some some brands to start with ? 
Can i use the same 1.4v version for both the TV and YAMAHA ?
or should i buy an 1.3v for YAMAHA ?


----------



## seamon (Mar 1, 2014)

I was thinking about getting this one as all available locally are short and I need to connect my laptops from far away.

High Speed Flat Cable 5M Meter 1 4A Hdmi 1 4V 1080P HD W Ethernet 3D HDTV DVD | eBay

As you can see, it's quite cheap.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 1, 2014)

TheMost said:


> Booked 47" w850 and YAMAHA 299
> 
> Just confused what Model HDMI i should buy and which company ...
> I heard cost makes no sense in HDMI cables as they all are digital signals,,
> ...



Good choice!
W850 is the best!
I too got it for 85k from dealer(He arranged for me) and it's a black beauty!

All software are awesome!Clarity is by far the best as compared to Samsung !

For HDMI cables check spec sheet provided in your TV!
Anyway higher version do offer backward compatibility!

So cross check both Yamaha and 850 spec sheets!



seamon said:


> I was thinking about getting this one as all available locally are short and I need to connect my laptops from far away.
> 
> High Speed Flat Cable 5M Meter 1 4A Hdmi 1 4V 1080P HD W Ethernet 3D HDTV DVD | eBay
> 
> As you can see, it's quite cheap.



You will get more cheaper with dealer!
Usually I always go to dealer and ask price then show him online price and I get a good bargain!


----------



## seamon (Mar 1, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Good choice!
> W850 is the best!
> I too got it for 85k from dealer(He arranged for me) and it's a black beauty!
> 
> ...



Which size you got? 42"?
The dealers here have short HDMI cables which I already have. That's a freakin 5m one.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 1, 2014)

seamon said:


> Which size you got? 42"?
> The dealers here have short HDMI cables which I already have. That's a freakin 5m one.



Got 47" W850 packed piece with Bill,Waranty,3D glasses,etc for 85k


You won't get HDMI cables that locally !
You need to go to tech markets like Nehru Place in Delhi,etc


----------



## seamon (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: 46&quot; 3D TV [150K] - Gaming*



kunalgujarathi said:


> Got 47" W850 packed piece with Bill,Waranty,3D glasses,etc for 85kView attachment 13730
> 
> You won't get HDMI cables that locally !
> You need to go to tech markets like Nehru Place in Delhi,etc



WTH! 47" in 85k when? how? where?

- - - Updated - - -

new house? the switchboard looks broken


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: 46&quot; 3D TV [150K] - Gaming*



seamon said:


> WTH! 47" in 85k when? how? where?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> new house? the switchboard looks broken



Yep 85k from a sony dealer whom I have contacts!
Basically they get offers from Sony
e.g. He got some bonus rewards or something like that(For target completion e.g sell 4-5 CR goods in 3 yrs....) for 1on1(Buy1 get 1) TV.So he wanted to sell the second W850.

I got sealed box brand new W850!

Yep I renovated my home!
That switch board had internal wiring remaining!


----------



## TheMost (Mar 2, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Good choice!
> W850 is the best!
> I too got it for 85k from dealer(He arranged for me) and it's a black beauty!



WOW !! I wish i could atleast buy the TV for some 90K ..
Feeling so bad for buying it at 1,04,000 (((


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 2, 2014)

@kunal: nice TV and excellent Living Room 
so how is the 3D in it?



TheMost said:


> WOW !! I wish i could atleast buy the TV for some 90K ..
> Feeling so bad for buying it at 1,04,000 (((


in snapdeal its 96k
Sony Bravia KDL-47W850A 47 Inches Full HD Smart LED Television - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com
btw how much for Yamaha 299?
u r not buying a BluRay Player?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 2, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> @kunal: nice TV and excellent Living Room
> so how is the 3D in it?
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for compliment!

I tried screen mirroring with my Sony!
We'll 3D is purely awesome!
& that 2D-3D feature works in sports!
Made sure to have Videocon D2H due to 3D compatibility .


----------



## seamon (Mar 2, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Thanks for compliment!
> 
> I tried screen mirroring with my Sony!
> We'll 3D is purely awesome!
> ...



You got your Y510p yet?
Tell us about 3D gaming.
Crysis 3 has inbuilt stereoscopic 3D.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 2, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Got 47" W850 packed piece with Bill,Waranty,3D glasses,etc for 85kView attachment 13730
> 
> You won't get HDMI cables that locally !
> You need to go to tech markets like Nehru Place in Delhi,etc



Drool!!

Very nice room!

Now put in a good stereo system and you are set.


----------



## seamon (Mar 2, 2014)

Imagine gaming in a such a room. WOW!
Just you wait........my TV is also coming soon. Planning to max out Crysis 3 on it in 3D.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 2, 2014)

A good HDMI cable is a must.These screens are reference grade stuff so it will bring along the good and the bad equally. Spend around 4K for a good HDMI cable to get the best of the TV. Dont skimp.Buy an Audioquest Pearl or a QED Profile or Chord Company Super Shield HDMI cable and you will amazed at what it does.


----------



## seamon (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: 46&quot; 3D TV [150K] - Gaming*



The Incinerator said:


> A good HDMI cable is a must.These screens are reference grade stuff so it will bring along the good and the bad equally. Spend around 4K for a good HDMI cable to get the best of the TV. Dont skimp.Buy an Audioquest Pearl or a QED Profile or Chord Company Super Shield HDMI cable and you will amazed at what it does.



Man a 5m one costs 10k.

Compare before you buy - Audioquest Pearl HDMI Cable - 5m Price in India | Compare Audioquest HDMIPEA05 Prices,Reviews & Ratings - Junglee.com

What's the difference? It's just a cable.

- - - Updated - - -

Just found this:

*www.expertreviews.co.uk/home-enter...-cables-make-no-difference-the-absolute-proof


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: 46&amp;amp;quot; 3D TV [150K] - Gaming*

Yeah its just a cable that carries your audio and video signal. If it was a run of the mill 32 inch I wouldnt have bothered but these are over 45 inch reference screens and good cables matter here. Get short lengths like 1/2 mts.Shorter the better. People have varied opinion on cables and since I have seen the benefits,I would strictly recommend good HDMI cables.

The quality of the copper or the silver their purity,the shielding,the Gold in the HDMI plugs matter.Spin a blu ray and ull immediately notice. The sound also benefits a lot,drastic.

- - - Updated - - -

It cost below 4K ,those are bull crap prices,from that website. Visit HiEnd audio dealers.

- - - Updated - - -

*www.profx.com/thechord_digital_audio_interconnects.asp
Check the Chord here.These are Active ones.


----------



## seamon (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: 46&amp;amp;amp;quot; 3D TV [150K] - Gaming*



The Incinerator said:


> Yeah its just a cable that carries your audio and video signal. If it was a run of the mill 32 inch I wouldnt have bothered but these are over 45 inch reference screens and good cables matter here. Get short lengths like 1/2 mts.Shorter the better. People have varied opinion on cables and since I have seen the benefits,I would strictly recommend good HDMI cables.
> 
> The quality of the copper or the silver their purity,the shielding,the Gold in the HDMI plugs matter.Spin a blu ray and ull immediately notice. The sound also benefits a lot,drastic.
> 
> ...



I am getting the 42" sony w850 and I need to game at least say 3-4 m apart(from couch). So I need a cheap 5m. Paying 10k is too damn much.

- - - Updated - - -

That's HDMI 1.4a.
I think that's limited to 24Hz 1080p 3D.
Games gonna suck on that. :/


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: 46&quot; 3D TV [150K] - Gaming*

Audioquest Pearl HDMI Cable - 1m:Amazon:Electronics 


Check this out.....

- - - Updated - - -

*www.amazon.in/gp/aw/ol/B003MDZLYM/ref=mw_dp_olp


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 2, 2014)

HDMI cables from Belkin are also good


----------



## seamon (Mar 2, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> HDMI cables from Belkin are also good



I am still going with this one:

Ptron® 5M Meter Hdmi TO Hdmi Gold Cable 1080P HD LCD HDTV Video Lead BLU RAY SKY | eBay

10k cables are out of budget.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: 46&quot; 3D TV [150K] - Gaming*

Did you check the link I provided ,the fabulous and award winning audioquest is just for Rs 3k+ !!!


You are buying a 80k tv and Rs 200 cable !!! Its like buying a BMW and running it on Kerosene!!!


----------



## seamon (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: 46&quot; 3D TV [150K] - Gaming*



The Incinerator said:


> Did you check the link I provided ,the fabulous and award winning audioquest is just for Rs 3k+ !!!
> 
> 
> You are buying a 80k tv and Rs 200 cable !!! Its like buying a BMW and running it on Kerosene!!!


It doesn't specify if it's 1.4 a or 1.4b.
1.4a won't be able to handle 3D gaming at more than 24Hz. In the 200 one I can at least try first and if it's not good then I'll get a better one. 
Btw how much did you get your 55" for? Any discounts during diwali??


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 3, 2014)

I got it for around Rs 1.38L with a Belkin Gold surge protector. There were discounts from the dealer and a Headphone from Sony.Cables were bought separately .Even the power cable is modded.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 3, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Drool!!
> 
> Very nice room!
> 
> Now put in a good stereo system and you are set.



Basically it's in my home town where all my family lives!
I'm in Pune for studies!
I don't need home theater system as TV has good audio playback!
Brother ,Sister in law are frequent users so I don't need home theater!

TV Suffices.
+ All have Sony phones so directly they miracast!

About 3D gaming!
I haven't installed games!
Only CAD & Adobe Suites!
I and my sister is sharing Y510p so mutual decision of no gaming till Semester end!

Any way I will post 3D gaming screenshots very soon!


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: 46&quot; 3D TV [150K] - Gaming*



The Incinerator said:


> Did you check the link I provided ,the fabulous and award winning audioquest is just for Rs 3k+ !!!
> 
> 
> You are buying a 80k tv and Rs 200 cable !!! Its like buying a BMW and running it on Kerosene!!!



Basically doesn't matter that much If you aren't playing high quality blueray rips or 3D Gaming.

E.g. You always tend to buy 50-100 bux AUX cable in your Car for 10-20k+ Audio System installed in your car!
Hahaha


----------



## seamon (Mar 3, 2014)

I am planning to play Crysis 3 maxed out in 1080p in 3D. Talk about high quality gaming.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 3, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Basically it's in my home town where all my family lives!
> I'm in Pune for studies!
> I don't need home theater system as TV has good audio playback!
> Brother ,Sister in law are frequent users so I don't need home theater!
> ...



!!!!

Okay!
But! Tv audio is not comparable to home theatre! Thats pretty stupid!

Cheers!!

PS where in Pune?!!


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 3, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> !!!!
> 
> Okay!
> But! Tv audio is not comparable to home theatre! Thats pretty stupid!
> ...



I know TV audio cannot be comparable but if it is not required then why do I get Home Theater?

Pune-Gangadham,Near Market Yard


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 3, 2014)

seamon said:


> I am planning to play Crysis 3 maxed out in 1080p in 3D. Talk about high quality gaming.



Basically you just have to plug in HDMI
&
There is a beautiful feature of rendering Spectroscopic 3D!
Set 3D display on your laptop and you are done!

I recommend you to try NFS on that TV!It would be a nice experience!
Addition to it if you have Sony device you can use it as controller!

I tried many multiplayer games on TV with screen mirroring(Miracast).
Very nice feature!

Cheers!
Enjoy Gaming!


----------



## seamon (Mar 3, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Basically you just have to plug in HDMI
> &
> There is a beautiful feature of rendering Spectroscopic 3D!
> Set 3D display on your laptop and you are done!
> ...



BTW which cable you got? Audio Quest or El Cheapo Quest?


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 3, 2014)

Get a good good cable...it matters ...these are reference panels. You spend over a Lac on a display and then cheap out on cables dosnt make sense.Even I thought cables dont matter but boy ...they do ,they do soo bloody much.Games and Bluray really benefits a lot.And the audio too.Even good power cables matter here.Noise free power.


----------



## seamon (Mar 3, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Get a good good cable...it matters ...these are reference panels. You spend over a Lac on a display and then cheap out on cables dosnt make sense.Even I thought cables dont matter but boy ...they do ,they do soo bloody much.Games and Bluray really benefits a lot.And the audio too.Even good power cables matter here.Noise free power.



BTW what are reference panels? hehe


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 3, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Get a good good cable...it matters ...these are reference panels. You spend over a Lac on a display and then cheap out on cables dosnt make sense.Even I thought cables dont matter but boy ...they do ,they do soo bloody much.Games and Bluray really benefits a lot.And the audio too.Even good power cables matter here.Noise free power.



Eh!Actually friend I am not that pro gamer!Plus I am the only person in family who actually cares about such stuff!
Basically all have that remote app on phones and PC and watch movies or hear music by screen casting or streaming over wifi!
Plus you can see I don't have a Bluray!Usually I plug a HD movie through and Pendrive !
Anyway I have below mentioned cable.Don't know about quality but I do know that Roswill is a reputed brand & I don't have any problems until now!



seamon said:


> BTW which cable you got? Audio Quest or El Cheapo Quest?



I got this from my friend!
He got I imported!*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882021128

Roswill brand quite famous one nearly for 300 bucks!

Pretty Satisfied!


----------



## seamon (Mar 3, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Eh!Actually friend I am not that pro gamer!Plus I am the only person in family who actually cares about such stuff!
> Basically all have that remote app on phones and PC and watch movies or hear music by screen casting or streaming over wifi!
> Plus you can see I don't have a Bluray!Usually I plug a HD movie through and Pendrive !
> Anyway I have below mentioned cable.Don't know about quality but I do know that Roswill is a reputed brand & I don't have any problems until now!
> ...



That's still El cheapo.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: 46&quot; 3D TV [150K] - Gaming*

You are satisfied because you havnt seen what this TV can produce with a good HDMI cable when spinning bluray or playing games in Ultra High resolutions.Its just my opinion,Im not trying change or mod your views at all.




seamon said:


> BTW what are reference panels? hehe



Reference panels mean which are of the highest quality possible and is used as reference to determine the quality of other LCD panels or used for editing movies.


----------



## TheMost (Mar 4, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Get a good good cable...it matters ...these are reference panels. You spend over a Lac on a display and then cheap out on cables dosnt make sense.Even I thought cables dont matter but boy ...they do ,they do soo bloody much.Games and Bluray really benefits a lot.And the audio too.Even good power cables matter here.Noise free power.



I respect your feeling.Yet found this over the net.
Would be much happy if you could explain on this.



More reading - *m.cnet.com/news/why-all-hdmi-cables-are-the-same/20056502?ds=1


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 4, 2014)

u can also search for original HDMI cables in market from Dell,Acer etc which are removed from the LCD/LED Monitors and sold separately


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 4, 2014)

HDMI and video cables | whathifi.com

They are not insane right, Reviewing hundreds of cables ,why would they do that if they were all the same !!!!?????!!!


----------



## seamon (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: 46&quot; 3D TV [150K] - Gaming*



Zangetsu said:


> u can also search for original HDMI cables in market from Dell,Acer etc which are removed from the LCD/LED Monitors and sold separately



Basically stolen.

- - - Updated - - -

I was considering there two. Anyone of them good?

*www.flipkart.com/belkin-hdmi-m-m-5...bf5m-black-gold-data-cable/p/itmddh38dfzmsu7n

*www.flipkart.com/nitho-gaming-hdmi...DUQQZ92SW&icmpid=reco_pp_cross_tv_out_cable_9


----------



## TheMost (Mar 6, 2014)

Finally got the w850 installed ..
Very much impressed with it.
I never expected sd videos would look this good...

Pretty happy with the buy ..


----------



## seamon (Mar 6, 2014)

TheMost said:


> Finally got the w850 installed ..
> Very much impressed with it.
> I never expected sd videos would look this good...
> 
> Pretty happy with the buy ..



Congratulations. Share gaming experience. Which HDMI cable?


----------



## TheMost (Mar 6, 2014)

seamon said:


> Congratulations. Share gaming experience. Which HDMI cable?



I just played with it for 2 hrs...
For time being i have bought some HDMI cable from local store 3m.. Rs.325

However it's built is awesome for 325rs..
Will post a pic soon ..

But it is some local one..the pack doesn't even specify it is v1.4 or v1.3 ...
I really dont know about the version of the cable ...

I haven't handed on 3D yet ...
Kinda busy .. 
Will share experience soon ..


----------



## arko1983 (Mar 6, 2014)

TheMost said:


> I just played with it for 2 hrs...
> For time being i have bought some HDMI cable from local store 3m.. Rs.325
> 
> However it's built is awesome for 325rs..
> ...



Any hdmi cable will do .I faced a problem when using arc in my tv.U have to buy a 1.4v for enabling arc in tv.Buy a wire which is labeled  1.4 .If u use arc then tv sound will use the yamaha-299 audio directly.I own yamaha-196 so i faced this problem before.Btw good buy,I pm ed u about the trick.If u have furthur audio related or tv-ht related issue then pm me.Great setup for the tv i must say


----------



## seamon (Mar 6, 2014)

arko1983 said:


> Any hdmi cable will do .I faced a problem when using arc in my tv.U have to buy a 1.4v for enabling arc in tv.Buy a wire which is labeled  1.4 .If u use arc then tv sound will use the yamaha-299 audio directly.I own yamaha-196 so i faced this problem before.Btw good buy,I pm ed u about the trick.If u have furthur audio related or tv-ht related issue then pm me.Great setup for the tv i must say



Share the trick, I am buying that TV too you know.


----------



## arko1983 (Mar 6, 2014)

seamon said:


> Share the trick, I am buying that TV too you know.



Pm ed u.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 6, 2014)

arko1983 said:


> Any hdmi cable will do .I faced a problem when using arc in my tv.U have to buy a 1.4v for enabling arc in tv.Buy a wire which is labeled  1.4 .If u use arc then tv sound will use the yamaha-299 audio directly.I own yamaha-196 so i faced this problem before.Btw good buy,I pm ed u about the trick.If u have furthur audio related or tv-ht related issue then pm me.Great setup for the tv i must say



what is tv-ht ignore my noobness.......


----------



## arko1983 (Mar 7, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> what is tv-ht ignore my noobness.......



TV-television, ht-home theater.U can connect your  tv to ht using hdmi -arc ,which will enable your tv sound through the ht.U can even use simplelink (its a lg trademark name) to even control volume of your ht through tv remote.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 7, 2014)

That room!!!! :drool:

Shiva


----------



## TheMost (Mar 7, 2014)

I just had LA noire installed ..
Tried playing it .. 

Honestly,I am not very much impressed with the gameplay.. I doubt it was due to cpu bottleneck.. I could see glitches and jitters then and there ...
(Game mode - default settings)

Specs of ma pc in first page.


----------



## seamon (Mar 7, 2014)

TheMost said:


> I just had LA noire installed ..
> Tried playing it ..
> 
> Honestly,I am not very much impressed with the gameplay.. I doubt it was due to cpu bottleneck.. I could see glitches and jitters then and there ...
> ...



Couldn't find specs, re-post. 
Next week I'mma post Crysis 3 maed out in 3D. That gonna be Legen-waitforit-dary.


----------



## TheMost (Mar 7, 2014)

*PSU *- GS 600

*CPU :* Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 2.40GHz
Kentsfield 65nm Technology
*RAM *: 4.00GB Dual-Channel DDR2 @ 397MHz
*Motherboard* : Intel Corporation DQ35MP (J1PR)
*Graphics* : ASUS 660 Ti CU2TOP OC
*Hard Drives *: 149GB Seagate ST3160815AS ATA Device (SATA)
....................1863GB Seagate ST2000DL003-9VT166 ATA Device (SATA)
*Optical Drives* : HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GH22NP20 ATA Device
......................SONY DVD RW AW-G170A ATA Device


----------



## TheMost (Mar 7, 2014)

seamon said:


> Couldn't find specs, re-post.
> Next week I'mma post Crysis 3 maed out in 3D. That gonna be Legen-waitforit-dary.



Hope i can use you to get the best out of my TV


----------



## seamon (Mar 7, 2014)

Dude get a better CPU and your PC will be a beast. You already got 660 Ti which is high end. So......you keeping the CPU below TV and playing? What about KB+mouse setup? Wireless?


----------



## TheMost (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes ... I keep the cpu below the tv in comp table ... 

I have ordinary philips keyboard and g400 gaming mouse with razer goliathus.


I want to upgrade my cpu ..
But I'm in dilemma. My friend told that there will be next gen cpu's coming in some 4 months and go for it.
I don't know whether it is worth it,true or not.


----------



## TheMost (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## seamon (Mar 7, 2014)

Yep Broadwell is coming up. but your  CPU's ancient. Tew many damn Dilemmas. xD

That close range. >.> Yewwww. Isn't your gaming experience completely trash up so close? I am gonna play from at least 8ft away.


----------



## TheMost (Mar 7, 2014)

seamon said:


> Yep Broadwell is coming up. but your  CPU's ancient. Tew many damn Dilemmas. xD
> 
> That close range. >.> Yewwww. Isn't your gaming experience completely trash up so close? I am gonna play from at least 8ft away.



Just temp.
I haven't setup yet


----------



## TheMost (Mar 8, 2014)

My GPU has nly 1 hdmi output.
I am at present using it for the tv.

When i get my hands on y299 how do i connect that ?

HDMI arc ?
What is the best thing i can do without compromising on quality ?


----------



## seamon (Mar 10, 2014)

I went ahead with this one.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-719.html#post2081717

Good balance between price and quality.
Mind you TV is not here yet .


----------



## arko1983 (Mar 11, 2014)

I use tosolink optical spdif for pc and hdmi arc for tv for yamaha.my pc and tv connected by hdmi cable.l have no problems with my setup.


----------



## arko1983 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hdmi arc is only for audio, its quality of sound top notch.


----------



## grittothomas (Mar 17, 2014)

brother I'm gonna buy Sony Bravia KDL-47W850A but I'm sad about the Sound system. Is there any 5.1 speaker system with optical audio input below 10,000.


----------



## arko1983 (Mar 17, 2014)

grittothomas said:


> brother I'm gonna buy Sony Bravia KDL-47W850A but I'm sad about the Sound system. Is there any 5.1 speaker system with optical audio input below 10,000.


I don't think so.Don't buy cheap 5.1 as u cant get the effect,stick with default speakers.

I bought yamaha which has dual optical link for 22k.


----------



## grittothomas (Mar 17, 2014)

would you suggest me some models which have optical input.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 17, 2014)

[MENTION=277464]grittothomas[/MENTION]

I suggest you start a new thread.

Shiva


----------



## grittothomas (Mar 18, 2014)

I started new thread : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tvs-monitors/182072-want-buy-hdtv-5-1-speakers-gaming.html


----------



## TheMost (Jun 5, 2014)

It has been some 2 months ...

I am enjoying the TV


----------

